# 1971 Datsun 240Z



## shane10782 (Aug 22, 2008)

1971 Datsun 240Z 
Lots of Upgrades!!

Autometer Pro Comp Ultra-Lite Gauges FULL SET BRAND NEW!!!!
MSD Ignition
NEW In Box SS Blaster Coil
NEW IN Box Spal Fan Controller
NEW Spal Electric Fan
NEW In Box Stebel Nautilus Horn (Very Loud)
Headers
SSR Mesh Wheels
Ground Control Coil Overs
Upgraded Front Sway Bar
Rear Disc Brake Conversion w/ Zinc Plated Cross Drilled Rotors
Toyota 4x4 Calipers w/ Zinc Plated Cross Drilled Rotors
Stainless Steel Brake Lines All Around
Stainless Steel Clutch Master Cylinder Line
NEW Brake Booster
NEW Brake Master Cylinder
NEW Clutch Master Cylinder
New Starter
Upgraded Intake Manifold (see pics)
NEW IN BOX American Autowire Universal wiring kit ( can re-wire entire car)

Asking $5000 OBO 
Contact me at [email protected]
Serious offers only please. Located in Fontana, CA

shane10782/240Z - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

damn... id trade my built s13 for that in a heartbeat... sweet car man!


----------



## shane10782 (Aug 22, 2008)

Asleep said:


> damn... id trade my built s13 for that in a heartbeat... sweet car man!


Thank You. Wish I didnt have to get rid of her!


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Why are you selling her if you don't mind?


----------



## shane10782 (Aug 22, 2008)

Spongerider said:


> Why are you selling her if you don't mind?


Car has been sitting in storage costing me money for the past 10 months. And I just bought a condo so I need the money.


----------



## shane10782 (Aug 22, 2008)

shane10782 said:


> 1971 Datsun 240Z
> Lots of Upgrades!!
> 
> Autometer Pro Comp Ultra-Lite Gauges FULL SET BRAND NEW!!!!
> ...


I am reducing the price to $4300 OBO.


----------

